# Hat jemand TRON Legacy gesehen???



## Phili_E (11. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen wer alles TRON Legacy gesehen hat und mir ein Feedback bzw. eine Kritik geben kann, ob es sich lohnt den Film auf Blu-Ray zu kaufen?

MFG Phili_E


----------



## Kaktus (11. April 2011)

Wenn dir der erste Teil gefallen hat, wird dir der Zweite erst recht gefallen. Allerdings sollte man in jedem Fall den ersten Teil gesehen haben. Ansonsten... ein Film der in keinem Regal fehlen sollte wenn man Computer Nerd oder Fan von Science Fiction ist


----------



## facehugger (11. April 2011)

Kann ihn auch nur empfehlen. Die Story ist eh nebensächlich, aber die optische Umsetzung und vor allem der fantastische Soundtrack von Daft Punk haben mich sehr begeistert

Gruß


----------



## Phili_E (11. April 2011)

Klar hab ich den ersten Teil gesehen, habe nur verpasst den 2. im Kino zu sehen...


----------



## Kaktus (11. April 2011)

Die Story ist ebenfalls gut gelungen. Alles in allem würde ich dem Film 9/10 Punkte geben.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Story ist ebenfalls gut gelungen. Alles in allem würde ich dem Film 9/10 Punkte geben.


 
@ sign


----------



## Verox (11. April 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach der beste Film der letzen 10 Jahre ^^ 

Optisch ein Meisterwerk! Von der Geschichte her ... naja ... hätte man noch mehr rausholen können, ist aber OK.... Bluray kaufen lohnt sich


----------



## Phili_E (11. April 2011)

OK, also ab in den Warenkorb  THX


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. April 2011)

Sehr sehr geiler Film!
Halt fürs grosse Publikum gemacht das alle den Sinn verstehen .. 

Vorallem für Tron 2.0 Fans, zocke ich immer noch ab und zu ist einfach unschlagbar


----------



## fuddles (11. April 2011)

Phili_E schrieb:


> Klar hab ich den ersten Teil gesehen, habe nur verpasst den 2. im Kino zu sehen...


 

Das ist doch nicht schlimm. Im Kino ist die Auflösung doch grottig ^^


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2011)

Hm, ich fand den Film total schlecht.


----------



## graefchen (11. April 2011)

Ich hab den ersten Teil nicht gesehen, hatte also keine Ahnung über die Vorgeschichte, der Film war trotzdem nett, eher die Bilder und die Musik als die Geschichte war hier das was den Auschlag gegeben hat.


----------



## Phili_E (12. April 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht schlimm. Im Kino ist die Auflösung doch grottig ^^



Haste Recht, die Quali im Kino ist echt grottig, Augenkrebs halt. Obwohl ich den schon gerne auf 3d gesehen hätte...


----------



## Abufaso (15. April 2011)

Der Soundtrack ist das Beste. Die Musik ist im Kino bombastisch. 
Aber auch zuhause ist sie klasse.


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte von Daft Punkt mehr erwartet und da die Musik der Hauptgrund war warum ich ihn mir im Kino angeschaut habe, gebe ich nur 7/10 
Interstella 5555 war um längen besser. Einfach schade das sowas nicht in Deutschland läuft.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Tron auch auf Blu Ray gekauft ist gut der Film obwohl ich schon bessere gesehen hab.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2011)

Aber der Soundtrack ist super!


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja die Lieder sind gut und der Film ist beeindruckend.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2011)

"Ich bin ein User - ich improvisiere"


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich bin ein User - ich improvisiere"



Ich hab den Film nur einmal auf Deutsch und mindestens dreimal auf Englisch gesehen, daher sagt mir das Zitat nichts  
Originalton ist irgendwie doch besser.


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2011)

Geile Musik, geile Atmosphäre! Lohnt sich!


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich finde dem auch richtig geil. Besonders die Visuelle Seite ist


----------



## KillerCroc (1. Januar 2012)

Tron Legacy ist ein top Film, mit einem genialen Soundtrack und  einer wundervollen technischen Umsetzung


----------



## Psykko0 (5. Januar 2012)

Schönes Ding, v.A. von der BluRay^^


----------



## Festplatte (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ihn mir jetzt auch mal auf BD geholt!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Januar 2012)

Der Film 8/10, ganz gut aber die Storyline nicht wie im 1. 

Der Sound 11/10, was Daft Punk da gemacht hat ist einfach unglaublich.


----------

